# Walleye Fishing!



## Gipson Getz'em (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm new to the area and live in North Ogden. I'm looking for decent Walleye fisheries that are within two hours or so of me. I know of Willard Bay but am curious to know if there are others. Any info is greatly appreciated. Also, is PV the only place to catch decent size/numbers of Crappie? Besides Willard Bay lol. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Gipson Getz'em.
Pineview offers some good Crappie action.
Starvation is a good choice for Walleye.

Willard Bay will be a good place to spend your time. It's close to you and the fishing can be very good.
There are some nice Crappie in East Canyon but they can be hard to find.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

The jordan river has its moments and Utah Lake aint too bad either. Still if I were you I would stick to Willard Bay and maybe wander into Wyoming for the big eyes.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> The jordan river has its moments and Utah Lake aint too bad either. Still if I were you I would stick to Willard Bay and maybe wander into Wyoming for the big eyes.


Am I reading this correctly, your recomending both the Jordan River and Utah lake for walleye?? :roll: :roll:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

hockey said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > The jordan river has its moments and Utah Lake aint too bad either. Still if I were you I would stick to Willard Bay and maybe wander into Wyoming for the big eyes.
> ...


Just a suggestion is all. But then again your suggestions are so awesome......oh wait you didn't suggest anything.....nevermind. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

The jordan river is a good eye fishery and is highly overlooked. The trick is to know where to go and when to go. I was lucky enough to have a friend that showed me these spots and I was shocked how many eye's we and others pull out of there.

Utah lake is quite big to get a handle of but those that have put in the time know it is a good eye fishery. Just take a look at the rivers during the spawn. If that many eye's travel up and down the rivers during the spawn there are a good population of eye's in there.

Another to suggest is Deer Creek.

Still I think Wyoming or Willard are the best choices for eyes.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

the best choice for walleye in utah is lake powell...


----------

